# 851 Ford loader



## fdshriner (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a Ford 851 Gas burner with manual steering. Im needing a loader. My question is would I be better off and sell my 851 and find something already set up with a loader which I hate to do. Or keep my 851, have power steering added and have a loader added. Any thoughts or input greatly appreciated


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

IMO, you will be much better off to sell your 851 and buy a tractor already equipped as you want it. You get a "depreciated" value on the loader and PS.


----------



## allstarrb38 (Jan 3, 2013)

I am looking for help finding front tires or rims and tires for my Case448 anyone have any good places to look?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Tucker's Tire Company in Dyersburg, Tennessee has a huge selection of tractor tires and may have rims for your Case as well. 

I have purchased their cheaper line of rear and front tires for my Ford tractor from them (made in China & India). My only comment on the cheap line of tires is that they don't have as "brawny" look as American made tires. Otherwise, they are fine. Tucker also sells American made tires, if you have a bit more money to spend. I feel they look better - if you are fussy. They used to sell tires mounted on rims. Check them out on the internet and/or ebay.


----------

